# HELP!!! I need a red alcoholic punch recipe



## DawnOfTheDead (Oct 13, 2005)

I am naming my punch REDRUM punch and bought a cool punch bowl that pumps the punch through skull eyes. The problem is, I'm having a hard time finding a red punch with rum in it on the internet.

I can't use anything that isn't clear (no pulp) b/c it will clog the pump.

I've never been good with mixing drinks. I'd like to use Kool-Aid or some other already red thing (I don't know anything about adding food coloring). But if you've got a recipe, it would help me out A LOT!

Thanks!

Dawn


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

2 qt grape crystal light
2 qt rasberry crystal light
64 oz light cranberry juice (has less sugar)
1 liter club soda
rum to taste

I use it in my fontain, with no problems at all, the bonus is it's a very nice dark red. People seemed to like it cuz there's hardly any sugar. I like it cuz it's easy to make in VERY large batches, plus it tastes good IMHO


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

I saw this on the Food network for individual drinks --

Vampire Kiss Martini Recipe
Show: *Semi-Homemade Cooking with Sandra Lee*Episode: *Sweet and Spooky Halloween*









1 part vodka, chilled 
1 part Champagne 
1 part Chambord 
Garnish with wax teeth/candy corn/blood orange slice 
Pour vodka in a martini glass, top with Champagne and pour a little of the Chambord over the back of a spoon to make it float.

For the punch --
Vampire Punch With Floating Clots 

I know it sounds disgusting. It’s supposed to. 

4 cups cranberry juice
2 cups orange juice
2 cups pineapple juice
1 bottle ginger ale
1 box frozen strawberries
Add your favorite vodka or rum

Mix together the juices in a large bowl and chill. The really important part is the clots (the strawberries, of course!) which are added, along with the ginger ale just before serving.

Oooooooh, scary and addictive!


----------



## TuzlaRuja (Oct 9, 2006)

Perhaps a Bahama Mama recipe? They're red, they have rum. You can 

1/2 fluid ounce rum 
1/2 fluid ounce coconut-flavored rum 
1/2 fluid ounce grenadine syrup 
1 fluid ounce orange juice 
1 fluid ounce pineapple juice 

You can google variations on the theme of combining: orange juice, pineapple juice, grenadine, rum, and coconut rum. This is one of my favorites.


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

You can try one bottle of white grape juice, one large bottle ginger ale, one bottle of red Hawaii Punch, with clear RUM. This will taste like punch but have kick.


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

Check out the frozen drinks of your local grocery store. C'Plus (?) has a frozen drink that is red in colour (it tastes good too). You'll know when you've found the right one, because the can it comes in is a bit taller than all the rest of the frozen drink concentrates. Each can make almost 2 litres (instead of the regular 1.5 liters) of punch. Then add in whatever spirit you want.


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh btw, it also comes in a neon green drink too. This colour green.










(hmm, I wonder if it will glow under a black light?) lol


----------



## Nobtis (May 13, 2003)

*If you want something tastey and simple...*

Try this:
Make Kool-aide like you do normally. Then keep adding clear rum (If you want the Redrum theme) or preferably vodka (I prefer Gray Goose but it can be any kind) until it tastes to your liking. It's delicious!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Oh my gawd -  

What great brews! I'll drink to that!


----------



## bayern_fan (Sep 28, 2010)

Jackielantern said:


> 2 qt grape crystal light
> 2 qt rasberry crystal light
> 64 oz light cranberry juice (has less sugar)
> 1 liter club soda
> ...



Could you tell me a bit more, how to make that punch?? Because I'm looking for such recipe.....
What could replace rasberry and grape crystal light drinks, because I haven't seen them in any market in Croatia.....


----------



## ruinurself (Sep 10, 2010)

Maybe rasberry kool aid, or black cherry koolaid, and grape kooliad?


----------



## DJ Lantz (Apr 2, 2010)

This is easy & tasty. It's also been my experience that it gets people really F'd up too. 
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/red-rooster-recipe4/index.html


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

Not only are we all Haunters but we're a bunch of drunks too! LOL Look up a Sangria recipe on the internet like food network. YUM-O. That usually goes well at parties.


----------



## ruinurself (Sep 10, 2010)

MmMmmm Sangria!


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

2 bottles of Rioja or Merlot
15 oz. Cranberry Juice
4 oz. Rum

Easy, delicious (based on guest feedback - it always goes over really, really well), and potent.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Limon (lemon bacardi rum) and cranberry is good, easy, red

Citron (citrus vodka) and cranberry is better, but not actually rum...


----------



## fmanswife (Oct 2, 2006)

try this website www.redrum.com it has some good recipes I put the redrum bottle in my kitchen window every halloween


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

llondra, I LOVE the ingredients in that recipe! Have you ever added club soda or something sparkly to it?? I am definately making that one!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know if I'd do anything carbonated in a fountain, I'd be afraid it'd lose the fizz.


----------



## October1980 (Aug 21, 2010)

BEWARE this party punch will knock y'all on y'alls a$$e$. This is what college has taught me...

In a 5 gallon water cooler add the following:

Bacardi Rum (Large Bottle)
Malibu Coconut Rum (Normal Bottle)
Smirnoff Vodka (Normal Bottle)
Everclear Grain Alcohol (Half a Normal Bottle)
1.5 Gal. Orange Juice
46 0z. can of Pinapple Juice
Dash of Grenadine ( Just For Red Coloring)
Ice

You cannot taste any alcohol, so take it easy!!!! One minute you're completely sober and the next you're absolutely drunk. I know better than to have more than about 3 or 4 glasses of this stuff. I've seen people abuse this stuff and get really F'd up.

p.s. Watch out for people peeing in your closet....just saying...


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

zacharybinx said:


> Not only are we all Haunters but we're a bunch of drunks too! LOL Look up a Sangria recipe on the internet like food network. YUM-O. That usually goes well at parties.





lol......sooooo true, I use vodak and a green hawaiian punch in my fountain but red sounds good for a change this year, I think I will try 2 or more of these recipes.................perhaps this weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I wasn't thinking of offering punch at this years festivities, but with these suggestions I am reconsidering!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

true on the carbonation for the fountain, that could make a mess, lol! I'm thinking maybe a punch bowl....


----------



## missbook (Sep 8, 2010)

I have two apothecary jars that have spouts at the bottom for my punches at our parties.

1 part Red Fruit Punch Concentrate
1 part Everclear (stupid CA and the low proof stuff, 151)
1 part Orange Juice Concentrate
4 parts Lemon/Lime Soda (7-up, generic, whichever)
2 parts water

We haven't tried it yet, but we were thinking about switching in Tonic water to see if we can make it glow. 
For the Red Fruit Punch Concentrate I used to use Hawaiian Punch concentrate, but they don't sell it in stores around here anymore so we found the concentrates they sell in gallons, Chef's Review, at Cash and Carry/Smart and Final have a good red punch. 

We had been thinking about trying their green flavor for the non-alcoholic punch.

Becareful, you can't taste the alcohol and it will hit you hard, especially if you live in a state with the good Everclear.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

yummum29 said:


> llondra, I LOVE the ingredients in that recipe! Have you ever added club soda or something sparkly to it?? I am definately making that one!


No, I haven't - but that sounds like a great idea! I think my preference would be to go more toward a sweet red using club soda, but if you used Sprite then it would be alright to go more dry on the wine.


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

Super simple recipe. Hawaiian Punch and Malibu rum. Is gooooood!


----------



## bayern_fan (Sep 28, 2010)

jbrimaco said:


> I saw this on the Food network for individual drinks --
> 
> Vampire Kiss Martini Recipe
> Show: *Semi-Homemade Cooking with Sandra Lee*Episode: *Sweet and Spooky Halloween*
> ...


Would it taste fine, if I mixed all those things without ginger?? How much of juice shoud be mixed?? 1 liter, more or less??


----------

